
Tesla's Risky Gamble and the Future of Lithium-Ion Batteries - imartin2k
https://contrarianedge.com/teslas-risky-gamble-the-future-of-lithium-ion-batteries/
======
karkisuni
Every time a page loads, there's a positive quote from one of his readers.
This is part 4 of his _11 part_ series on Telsa. His About page is literally
more cliches than not.

Is this a parody? Serious question.

~~~
HNLurker2
It is

------
lazyjones
A Model 3 with 12 miles/day phantom drain? I've never heard of similar figures
before, my Model S drains much less.

